# Lou Will: Coming off the bench not enough



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> After beginning the 2009-10 season as the 76ers' starting point guard, Lou Williams was effective returning to his more familiar reserve role this year.
> 
> Williams came off the bench in all 75 games in which he appeared, averaging 13.7 points and shooting 82.3 percent from the foul line, though his field-goal percentage (40.6) dropped considerably from a year ago (47 percent).
> Williams led all NBA reserves - and the Sixers - in free-throw attempts (356) and topped the Sixers in fourth-quarter scoring (4.3 points), as well as with 10 double-digit final periods.
> ...


LINK

Maybe he could try stopping the offense and pound it until he gets a bad shot. I think Lou's biggest problem is he thinks he's better than he is. On one hand it's good that he's competitive but on another it leads him to do things on the floor he has no business even attempting.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

He's too small to be a SG and doesn't have an pass-first mentality to be a PG.

He's an one-dimensional bench player pure and simple.


----------

